# [RU] Roads of Burundi



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some pictures from Burundi.

Road RN1 from Rwanda to Bujumbura


















Streets in Bujumbura






















































all from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

from http://tarmotamming.blogspot.com


----------



## Christophorus (May 22, 2009)

absolutely amazing pictures, thanks alot for sharing! :cheers:

Just a little complain, the ISO-Code for Burundi should be BI, not RU...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Christophorus said:


> Just a little complain, the ISO-Code for Burundi should be BI, not RU...


Highways & Autobahns uses vehicle codes, not ISO codes like internet codes. RU = Ruanda-Urundi, an outdated code dating back from the Belgian colonial times. Africa has a lot of these outdated codes, and others are very artificially. They're probably not even used. You're referring to ISO 3166.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

vatse said:


>


Sign looks so French, but I bet that the source of a river -even if it was the longest in the World- would not make it onto a _panneau vert_ in France...


----------

